# The Vipers have arrived!



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I am looking forward to seeing them! I have 2 unused pairs of size 2 that I am going to try to exchange for 0's, because I think the 1's are too big for my stallion. No matter what I do, they twist on his feet. My hoof trimmer is going to use his Easyboot fitting kit to help me. 

Nancy


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

im thinking your stallion just isnt a boot candidate. My big mare was same way. Its the way the foot lands not quite even. I could put her rengades on Bo who actually had smaller feet but landed square and they stay right where you put them.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Have you actually talked to the Renegade company? They are more than willing to help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Eole (Apr 19, 2013)

Are the Vipers officially available? 
How did your order them?


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Not officially available no. But you can call up the company, I can give you the number, and you can order them. They only have certain colors and sizes.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

Bright green! Thats cool. Luka and I took his vipers out today and had some hill and trotting practice. These things are great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

I am impatiently waiting for the 125l x 130w to be in production. I really need those for the fronts. Hes got 125 x 125 right now and they are a snug fit...fairly easy on but snug coming off lol. Perfect on his rears though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

greentree said:


> I am looking forward to seeing them! I have 2 unused pairs of size 2 that I am going to try to exchange for 0's, because I think the 1's are too big for my stallion. No matter what I do, they twist on his feet. My hoof trimmer is going to use his Easyboot fitting kit to help me.
> 
> Nancy


Agreed, definitely call Renegade directly if you haven't already. 
One of my horses twists her hind hooves quite a bit at the walk, especially going up steep hills. This is exaggerated by the shape of her hooves (very round and needs the max cutback) I called Renegade and we exchanged multiple emails, I sent pics, etc... they sent me different parts for my specific problem (stiff captivators, cut lower) and lots of suggestions for adjustments and fitting. I have been successfully using Renegades on her hind hooves despite the twisting, not a single boot loss since that very first ride before I had them adjusted correctly. And I have ridden up and down some _really _rough terrain, through deep mud, and at a full gallop. So yes, you can definitely use Renegades on horses that twist, it just might take some tweaking.

I have Vipers for the other horse's front hooves. LOVE them. They cup the heel more at the back of the shell, which I think will minimize twisting more. I plan to get some for the twisty horse at some point, but the Renegades are working just fine for now.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

I love the Rengade company, respect ally Gina. Best customer service.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

I love Gina! She helped me a ton to get boots for my mare. She put a size 00 heel captivator on a size 0 boot shell and all sorts of crazy stuff. Unfortunately, I think my mare just might not be a boot horse. :? The way her foot lands twists the boot right off at the most random times. My Arabian can hold them on fine, even though they are a little small on her.

(By the way... Barely used size 0 burgundy renegades for sale... :lol


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Brighteyes said:


> I love Gina! She helped me a ton to get boots for my mare. She put a size 00 heel captivator on a size 0 boot shell and all sorts of crazy stuff. Unfortunately, I think my mare just might not be a boot horse. :? The way her foot lands twists the boot right off at the most random times. My Arabian can hold them on fine, even though they are a little small on her.
> 
> (By the way... Barely used size 0 burgundy renegades for sale... :lol


I'm sure they've already suggested this if it is the right thing to do, but have you tried putting them on tighter? I know you aren't supposed to have the straps on tight in Renegades, but my twisty horse needs hers a bit more snug than normally recommended, and then has no problems. I had to adjust the cables and the velcro shorter so I could put them on tighter (plus she's max cutback so needed them a bit shorter anyway).

My favorite thing about Renegades is the amazing customer service and their dedication to making the boots work for you, including custom parts or tweaking fitting. I was doubting whether my twisty horse was a boot candidate at all, but they figured it out after several different ideas, and now she's barefoot and happy!


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry it took so long to post, had to get to a computer. Here they are. 



 
and the link is to a video of Rikki trying them out. The quality sucks cause I was filming it with my iphone and it was getting dark. He's wearing the vipers in the front and the old pair of renegades in the back.


----------



## pasturepony (Jul 16, 2013)

I got mine yesterday and used Renegades in the front (didn't have time to adjust the wire to make the new front Vipers smaller) and vipers in the back on a 19 mile endurance practice today. Love them! 

No twisting and my girl gaited more than usual...won't gait in boas and I had four pair of boas break in 3 weeks! 

I'm exchanging the renegades but tried them now for over 60 miles in last 2 weeks. Only one flew off in a gallop and one twisted first ride...still way better track record than boa!


----------

